# WP-Team Ladies Only - Die Mädels aus dem Pott



## Honigblume (19. Oktober 2009)

Herzlich Willkommen 

auf viele Punkte im WP und nettes plaudern hier


----------



## radfee2000 (19. Oktober 2009)

Hallo ihr Lieben,

freut mich, dass wir jetzt das regionale Team (fast) beisammen haben
Dann kann es ja jetzt eigentlich schon losgehen...(scharr mit den Füßen). 
Vor lauter Vorfreude bin ich im Oktober schon weit über meinem Soll. 
Da könnte es tatsächlich noch was werden aus dem Halterner Duathlon... 
ja, ja, schön weiter trainieren. Bin zu Fuß halt noch ne lahme Ente.

Aber hier erstmal eine kleine Erinnerung an die CTF vom RC Buer / Westerholt
am 25.10.09 in und um Gelsenkirchen für jede die Lust und Zeit hat.
Hoffentlich spielt das Wetter weiterhin mit.

Freue mich auf eine schöne Wintersaison mit euch.

LG, Kristine


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SteffiTycoon (19. Oktober 2009)

Hallo!

Ich bin jetzt auch endlich im Team-Thread angekommen. Spüre auch schon ein gehöriges Kribbeln in den Beinen - bin aber froh, daß es noch nicht losgeht, so kann ich wenigstens vorher noch einiges Abhusten.

Freue mich auch schon auf die Winterzeit mit Euch und vielleicht kriegen wir ja das ein oder andere gemeinsame Training hin.

Viele Grüße aus Bochum, Steffi


----------



## Polldi (19. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Ihr Drei,

na, das ging ja fix!! Super! 

Die Steffi "kenne" ich ja nun schon, bei Honigblume grübel ich noch schwer, ob wir in Hilden in 2007 mal gemeinsam bei einer MissNeandertal-Tour dabei waren (!?) und radfee2000 ist mir noch gänzlich unbekannt -
das sollte sich dann aber bald hoffentlich ändern! Bin bei einer gemeinsamen Tour gern dabei!! 

Gebt doch mal eine kurze Info, wo wer seine Hausrunden dreht. Radelt zufällig noch wer durch die Elfringhauser Schweiz oder sonstwo in/um Hattingen/Sprockhövel? 

Liebe Grüße, Silke


----------



## Honigblume (19. Oktober 2009)

Toll, dass das so toll geklappt hat mit dem Team 

War bisher nie bei einer Miss Tour dabei ;-)

Ich treibe mein Unwesen gern in der Haard, die Halden Hoppenbruch und Hoheward, wenn ich auf Asphalt fahre treibe ich mich auch noch ganz gern in Bochum/ Hattingen herum. 
In der Elfringhauser Schweiz war ich bisher einmal.


----------



## SteffiTycoon (19. Oktober 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

also meine Hausstrecke ist inzwischen die Ruhr-zu-Ruhr-Strecke von Bochum über Sprockhövel nach Witten. Hat viel Strecke zum Kurbeln, aber weniger MTB-Anteile. Sonst habe ich auch schon mal den Ruhrhöhenweg von Hagen zurück nach Bochum gemacht und fahre sehr gern in der Haard (zur Freude meiner Eltern, weil's dann danach direkt weiter zum Besuch bei Ihnen geht). 11HauserSchweiz bin ich bisher ein paar Mal gefahren - da kenne ich aber nur wenige Strecken.

Viele Grüße
Steffi


----------



## radfee2000 (20. Oktober 2009)

Ok, dann werde ich mich mal kurz offiziell vorstellen :

w 39, blond, Vollzeitkauffrau, (noch) alleinerziehende Mama von m 12, 
Mtb-Liebhaberin mit mehr Ambition als Zeit, neuerdings auch Joggerin...

Fahre gerne in der Haard und auf der Hertener Halde, auch mal gerne die Kanalrunde 
nach Ahsen zum Tempo machen. Sprockhövel und die Elf kenne ich noch´n bisken von früher, 
da habe ich in W´tal gewohnt und bin noch Rennrad gefahren. 
Schöne Berge dort! Hätte ich auch mal wieder Lust drauf!

Also ich denke wir haben mehrere schöne Möglichkeiten für gemeinsame Ausritte. 
Leider immer nur am WE.

Vielleicht könnten Steffis Eltern dann den Kuchen bereitstellen!? 
Sonst werde ich meinem zukünftigen Mitbewohner schon mal beibringen wie man Nudeln kocht...


----------



## Surfmoe (20. Oktober 2009)

Nuuu gut, dann stell ich mich auch mal vor, weil radfee das so schön vorgemacht hat..

Auch w, 27 und ebenfalls blond  Keine Kinder, aber zwei Kater in Deutschland... bei Herrchen.. 
Andere Sportarten: Windsurfen (fürs Leben gerne, auch im Winter), laufen, Basketball... ach irgendwie mag ich einfach Sport.. 
Occupation: eigentlich WissMA an der Rub, aber im Moment auf Auslandseinsatz bei der UNO in Genf.. hier gibts schöne Strecken, aber irgendwie will ich zurück nach Haussee.. 
Am WE waer ich u.U. bei Ausritten dabei.. wenn ich denn in D bin und das WE nicht ganz voll ist.. hat allerdings in D nur mein Hardtail.. weiss ja nicht, was ihr so vorhabt


----------



## SteffiTycoon (20. Oktober 2009)

radfee2000 schrieb:


> Vielleicht könnten Steffis Eltern dann den Kuchen bereitstellen!?


 Na das würde unser Team aber bedeutend nach vorn bringen: von der Haard aus sind's noch bestimmt 30 Punkte bis dahin!

Werde aber meine Mitbewohnerin schon mal zum Nudelsalat mit Bockwurst verpflichten. Damit ist schon mal das Auffüllen der Kohlenhydratspeicher bei der ersten Bochumer-Tour gesichert. Das Panorma gibt's gratis dazu!

Der Vollständigkeit halber auch noch mein Profil: w 37, zugezogene Bochumerin, da ich in der Woche  schön über die A40 pendle, ist bei mir in den letzten Jahren weniger Sport unter der Woche möglich :-(
Davor bin ich viel gelaufen und habe vor ein paar Jahren wieder mit dem Radeln angefangen und laufe jetzt nur noch zwischendurch.


----------



## radfee2000 (21. Oktober 2009)

SteffiTycoon schrieb:


> Na das würde unser Team aber bedeutend nach vorn bringen: von der Haard aus sind's noch bestimmt 30 Punkte bis dahin!
> 
> Werde aber meine Mitbewohnerin schon mal zum Nudelsalat mit Bockwurst verpflichten. Damit ist schon mal das Auffüllen der Kohlenhydratspeicher bei der ersten Bochumer-Tour gesichert. Das Panorma gibt's gratis dazu!


 
30 Pkt für jede oder alle fünf zusammen???  
Auf jeden Fall sollten wir vorher gut frühstücken und ein paar Riegel einpacken...
 Nudelsalat hört sich aber auch gut an.

Muss euch an dieser Stelle warnen!!! Essen kommt bei mir fast noch vor Radfahren. 
Vor allem wenn es jetzt kalt wird . Also passt auf eure Schokoladen- und Marzipan-Vorräte auf...


----------



## SteffiTycoon (21. Oktober 2009)

radfee2000 schrieb:


> 30 Pkt für jede oder alle fünf zusammen???


Naja, ich fahre halt immer noch mit dem Auto weiter.



radfee2000 schrieb:


> Muss euch an dieser Stelle warnen!!! Essen kommt bei mir fast noch vor Radfahren.
> Vor allem wenn es jetzt kalt wird . Also passt auf eure Schokoladen- und Marzipan-Vorräte auf...


Ist ja auch irgendwie Riegel!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Polldi (21. Oktober 2009)

@radfee:
Nix, nix, nix - Schokolade gehört IMMER mir !!!  Und geteilt wird da auch nix. Für Marzipan gilt natürlich das gleiche. 

Nein, Scherz beiseite, wenn ich satt bin, gebe ich auch schon mal ein Stückchen ab 
Das Wichtigste wäre also aufgeklärt.  Zum Rest: Alter: 36, Bürojob mit Steuerrecht, auch keine Kinder, dafür mitbikenden Mann und nebenher eine quasi "Nebenerwerbslandwirtschaft" - welche nur leider viiiel zu wenig Punkte einbringt  Dummerweise kann ich auch weder mit bebackenden Eltern noch benudelnden Mitbewohnern aufbieten  

Aber nun hoffen wir mal auf trockenes Wetter am W-Ende, damit die Trails wieder unsicher gemacht werden können!!


----------



## Honigblume (22. Oktober 2009)

Hier ist Regen angesagt am WE  nicht, daß die CTF ins Wasser fällt.


----------



## radfee2000 (22. Oktober 2009)

Habe mir überlegt, (und wenn ich so im Büro sitzen muss, kann ich ne Menge ans Radeln denken), dass mir das Wetter 
Sonntag egal sein sollte. Ich muss unbedingt raus! Und die Unkerei in dem CTF-Thread wegen der angeblich langweiligen 
Strecke ist mir auch egal. Hätte gar keine Lust, soweit nach Holland zu fahren...

Jedenfalls war ich unter der Woche nur 2x im Stockdusteren laufen (grusel) und Samstag soll es richtig schütten. 
Da ist mir Sonntag auch ne Schlammschlacht recht. 

Muss aber vorher noch ein paar Wartungsarbeiten am Radl erledigen, da wird die Zeit fast schon wieder knapp.

Ich hoffe, es fällt nicht total ins Wasser und wir sehen uns dort.


----------



## SteffiTycoon (23. Oktober 2009)

Moin,

ich wünsche Euch trotzdem viel Spaß am Sonntag. Langsam will ich auch wieder auf's Rad - aber schonen ist angesagt, sonst kann ich den WP vergessen. (Na vielleicht laufe ich am WE schon mal eine klitzekleine Runde, aber psst!)

Viele Grüße
Steffi


----------



## Honigblume (24. Oktober 2009)

Wann schlagt ihr denn morgen dort auf?
Wollte hier gegen 9 Uhr loszockeln, wäre dann geschätzterweise gegen 9.30 dort.


----------



## radfee2000 (24. Oktober 2009)

Moin Moin,

das wird voraussichtlich auch unsere Zeit sein. Wir kommen aber doch mit dem Auto. 60 km sind für mein Söhnchen noch zu viel. 
Mal sehen, ob wir überhaupt drei Räder reinkriegen. Sonst hat einer den schwarzen Peter. 
Ich schick dir mal meine Handy-Nr. als PN. Super jedenfalls, dass das Wetter doch noch mitspielt. Ich freu mich schon!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Honigblume (24. Oktober 2009)

Ich drück die Daumen daß keiner die A-Karte hat


----------



## radfee2000 (24. Oktober 2009)

*Noch 8 Tage und der Rest von heute!!!*


----------



## Honigblume (25. Oktober 2009)

Erste 

Ich fands schön heute 

Nu geh ich aber erst mal in die heiße Wanne.


----------



## radfee2000 (27. Oktober 2009)

Ja, mir hat es auch gefallen.  Schönes Wetter, nette Truppe, kein Stress. Immer gerne wieder.

Was ist denn hier überhaupt mit dem Team los? Haltet ihr schon Winterschlaf? 
Wie sieht´s denn allgemein am Samstag mit einer Haard-Runde aus? Wer hat Lust und Zeit?


----------



## SteffiTycoon (27. Oktober 2009)

Ich halte mal die Hand hoch für Samstag Nachmittag - da bin ich bei einer gemütlichen Haardrunde gern dabei.

Will vorher noch in Gevelsberg Schnäppchen machen gehen.
Schließlich will so eine Wintersaison auch mit ordentlich Equipment ausgestattet sein.

Was den sonstigen Schlaf angeht, so gehe ich wieder arbeiten , da bleibt weniger Zeit übrig - bin aber wenigstens auch wieder gesund.

Viele Grüße
Steffi


----------



## Polldi (27. Oktober 2009)

@Samstag:
Da verweile ich noch in Mannheim und werde Sport Engelhorn leerkaufen - die Equipmentsache will wirklich gründlich geklärt sein  
Wünsche Euch viel Spaß und grüßt mir die Haard!!


----------



## Surfmoe (27. Oktober 2009)

In zwei Wochen treibe ich mich auch mal wieder in der Heimat rum.. wenn das Wetter mitspielt wuerde ich mich gerne anschliessen, falls jemand Lust hat. Hab allerdings nur ein Hardtail.. und muesse meine Klamotten mitnehmen, also bitte vorher spezifizieren wie hart es wird


----------



## radfee2000 (29. Oktober 2009)

Also ich fahre auch NUR Hardtail, allerdings aus Überzeugung  und das Level hängt doch immer sehr von der Gruppe ab... Da bleibt schon keine im Wald allein zurück . Und wie Steffi schon sagt: erstmal gemütlich! Schließlich wollen wir ja auch noch quatschen dabei , oder? Gas geben wir dann später...

Wünsche dann allen schönes, erfolgreiches Shoppen! Nicht, dass noch eine frieren muss. 
Was ist das übrigens für ein Laden in Gevelsberg? Haben die ne Homepage?


----------



## SteffiTycoon (29. Oktober 2009)

Hallo radfee,

wie sieht's denn aus mit Samstag? Woll'n wir nachmittags ne Haardrunde fahren? Ich würde gern mein HT vor der Winterzeit noch mal "ausführen".

Thaler-Sports in Gevelsberg hat ein Outlet für Protective, Lake, Tifosi. Und je nach Zeitpunkt (Saisonwechsel oder so) auch eine gute Auswahl.

Viele Grüße
Steffi


----------



## SteffiTycoon (30. Oktober 2009)

Ups, 
habe den Link nicht umgewandelt.
Klick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## radfee2000 (30. Oktober 2009)

Hey Steffi,

klar möchte und MUSS ich bevor der Regen kommt nochmal vor die Tür. Wann bist du denn mit Shoppen fertig?  
Was für eine Frage an eine Frau  ! 

Wegen früher Dunkelheit würde ich gerne zwischen 13 und 15 Uhr starten. 
Kommst du dann mit dem Auto oder dem Zug? Ach, ruf mich einfach an 
... siehe PN


----------



## SteffiTycoon (31. Oktober 2009)

War heute ne super-nette Runde mit radfee durch die Haard. 
Ich merke nur, daß ich noch nicht 100%ig fit bin, aber ich arbeite daran.

Steffi


----------



## Surfmoe (2. November 2009)

Was isses denn hier so ruhig am ersten TAg des Pokals?


----------



## radfee2000 (2. November 2009)

Also ich habe mich schon am WE verausgabt  
...erst die nette Runde mit Steffi durch die Haard, dann ne Menge Arbeit in der noch nicht umzugsfertigen neuen Wohnung...

Aber großes Lob an die ersten Punkte-Jägerinnen!  Weiter so!

Habe mich inspirieren lassen und gerade meinen Schleich-Platten repariert und Licht installiert. 
Ich versuche dann morgen auch mal zur Arbeit zu fahren (frier). Deshalb schnell ins Bett...


----------



## Surfmoe (2. November 2009)

Ich mcih auch.. waren erst am Col de Balme (Seilbahn aus, erst 2000hm hoch urghs und dann das ganze wieder runter.. ) udn am Samstag Saleve.. allerdings sind wir da auf einen Wanderweg geraten, der unfahrbar war.. dann hiess es erstmal 30 Min oder so schleppen. Mit einer Hand am GEländer festkrallen und in der anderen das Bike.. unter einem 100m oder mehr nix..


----------



## radfee2000 (2. November 2009)

Heftig , klingt aufregend. Ich wünschte wir hätten hier halb so hohe Berge... 
Kommt bei euch in der Schweiz nicht langsam schon Schnee?

So, Gute Nacht jetzt, habe morgen 6-8 Punkte vor mir


----------



## Surfmoe (2. November 2009)

Jop heute Nachmittag hab ich auffm Jura und Saleve (da wo wir gestern waren) Schnee gesehen.. Schneefallgrenze 1000m...wird noch heftiger..was für Reifen taugen für Schnee und wie ist das mit Tubeless?


----------



## Honigblume (3. November 2009)

Hui, wirklich heftig, wäre nichts für Honigblumen, wenn auf der einen Seite, äh, nichts mehr ist außer Abgrund.

Was die Reifenwahl für den Schnee anbelangt, keinen Plan, habe letztes Jahr, wo es hier so geschneit hat, probiert mit dem Rad zu fahren (Alberts) und ich kam nicht mal die Straße hoch, wobei es auch frischer Schnee war, keine fest gefahrene Schneedecke.

Werde wohl doch mehr Zeit haben Punkte zu sammeln.... mit der Stelle ist es nichts geworden.


----------



## SteffiTycoon (3. November 2009)

@Honigblume: Oh, das tut mir leid - ich drück die Daumen, daß Du noch weitere Möglichkeiten bekommst. 

Was das Training angeht, so hat mich der WP gleich gestern auf die Rolle getrieben. Muß aber erst einmal langsam anfangen.

Viele Grüße
Steffi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Surfmoe (3. November 2009)

@Honigblume
Ja, mir tuts auch leid.. aber da kommt schon noch was, bin mir ganz sicher...

Ich hab mir bei nem Sturz am WE ne Zerrung oder bissl Muskelfaserriss zugezogen und kann nicht biken  Eigentlich kann ich gar nix, der Weg zur Arbeit heute war echt mies.. Aber ich hoffe, dass das bald besser wird. Mal sehen, wies morgen geht..


----------



## Honigblume (3. November 2009)

Hast Voltaren da, daß es wenigstens schmerzfreier wird?

Den Kopf lasse ich nicht hängen, habe im Moment 3 Bewerbungen offen und ab nächste Woche mache ich einen Englischkurz mit dem Ziel TOEIC auf daß man auch mal was auf Papier hat, daß man sich auf englisch verständigen kann 

Jetzt noch nen Happen schnappen und dann gehts ab aufs Bike, hab mir ne größere Tour vorgenommen und hoffe, daß ich so heute ordentlich Punkte sammeln kann.


----------



## Surfmoe (3. November 2009)

Voltaren wird schon fett geschmiert.. muss ich glaub ich noch ausbauen  

Viel Spass bei der Tour.. wir waren gestern zeitweilig auf PLatz 36..


----------



## radfee2000 (3. November 2009)

Oje, gute Besserung, Surfmoe! Vielleicht ist beim Muskelfaserriss doch ne kleine Pause (und schmieren) angesagt. 
Das tut doch höllisch weh! 

@honigblume: Die Idee mit dem Englisch-Zertifikat ist bestens. 
Erstens kann eine Auffrischung nie schaden und zweitens wollen die meisten (typisch deutsch) halt einen Nachweis sehen. 
Ich bin sicher, du findest bald eine schöne Stelle  

Bin heute endlich mal mit dem Rad zur Arbeit gefahren. Vor lauter Vorbereitungs-Stress viel zu spät losgekommen 
aber das Wetter hat es mir gedankt.  Schöner sonniger Morgen, 8°. 

Wie ich gesehen habe, Steffi, bist du schon auf der Rolle unterwegs. 
Schade, ich habe mir samstagabend nachher gewünscht, ich hätte mal dein Rad probefahren dürfen...
 naja, es ist noch viel Zeit bis zum Frühjahr...

Wünsche allen einen schönen Tag


----------



## Surfmoe (3. November 2009)

@radfee
Ja, ich glaube die Pause werde ich mir auch goennen.. das tat heute frueh einfach extrem weh und dann grad noch im Oberschenkel.. superaergerlich, zumal ich nicht weiss, wie es eigentlich passiert ist. Naja, mal sehen, wie es heute Abend ist und dann schau ich weiter.. wie lang dauert sowas? Arzt meinte nur, ich soll Anfang naechster Woche nochmal wiederkommen und bis dahin schmieren und keinen Sport machen lol.


----------



## Honigblume (3. November 2009)

Bin wieder da  62 km auf dem Tacho, hin zur Haard, Fahrtechnik geübt und wieder zurück 

Jaaaa, das liebe englisch, soll vier Wochen gehen der Kurs und im Dezember kommt der TOEIC Test. Ich mag Sprachen und bin sehr froh mal wieder raus zu kommen, wenn das Zertifikat dann  auch noch was bringt ist alles geritzt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## radfee2000 (3. November 2009)

So, bin auch wieder da.  Es war HERRLICH - da draussen MIT Licht.

So ne Zerrung kenne ich auch nur vom Oberschenkel, meist ne unbedachte Bewegung wenn man noch kalt ist... 
also immer schön aufwärmen, diese Woche erstmal mit Glühwein und Keksen 

PS: wir sind aktuell Platz 38 - nicht schlecht!!!


----------



## Surfmoe (3. November 2009)

@radfee
Neenee, war ein Sturz bei mir.. war schön warm, aber scheint wohl einfach Einwirkung von außen gewesen sein... 

PS Eben waren wir auf 26.. wollte eigentlich noch Laufen, weils mir beim Radfahren so gut ging und ich noch nicht rein wollte.. aber dann meldete sich das Bein zurück


----------



## radfee2000 (3. November 2009)

mach mal halblang, auch wenns schwerfällt  - als ich gerade nach einer Extra-Runde nach Hause kam, dachte ich auch ich könnte noch Bäume ausreißen oder laufen gehen. Aber jetzt ne heiße Dusche und ein zweites Dinner ist auch sehr schön  Schließlich haben wir noch Mooonate-lang WP!


----------



## Surfmoe (3. November 2009)

Naa net wegen dem Winterpokal.. aber ich hab ne blöde WOhnung in Genf.. und sitz eh den ganzen Tag im Büro, die frische Luft hat so gut getan, wollte noch mehr draußen bleiben. Hoffentlich kommt morgen doch nicht der ganz fette Regen, dann kann ich mitm Rad zu Arbeit.. brauch das total, sonst bin ich knatschig.. aber mein Bein ist.. uahh nervig  Also Laufen am WE..


----------



## SteffiTycoon (3. November 2009)

radfee2000 schrieb:


> Schöner sonniger Morgen, 8°.
> 
> Wie ich gesehen habe, Steffi, bist du schon auf der Rolle unterwegs.
> Schade, ich habe mir samstagabend nachher gewünscht, ich hätte mal dein Rad probefahren dürfen...
> naja, es ist noch viel Zeit bis zum Frühjahr...


So ein morgen entschädigt doch dann oder? Mit dem Rad würde ich ja auch gern zur Arbeit fahren, aber leider gibt's bei uns keine Dusche.

Momentan ist mein Rad Wohnzimmerfein, aber wenn ich's wieder von der Rolle nehmen, holen wir das mit der Probefahrt nach.

Die Dienstagslaufrunde ist mir in den letzten Wochen nie so leicht gefallen - wie bei der Jagd nach den drei Punkten!


----------



## SteffiTycoon (3. November 2009)

27!!!


----------



## Surfmoe (3. November 2009)

SteffiTycoon schrieb:


> So ein morgen entschädigt doch dann oder? Mit dem Rad würde ich ja auch gern zur Arbeit fahren, aber leider gibt's bei uns keine Dusche.



Wie weit hast dus denn? Ich dusch nie.. zieh mich nur um und so..


----------



## Honigblume (4. November 2009)

Guten Morgen 

Ich könnte auch nicht mit dem Rad zur Arbeit fahren (wenn ich denn eine hätte *haha*)... heize mich zu schnell auf und schwitze entsprechend. Bräuchte auf jeden Fall eine Dusche vor Ort.

Niederschlagsradar zeigt an, daß das Regenband abgezogen ist (und hoffentlich kein neues kommt), das heisst heute wieder Pünktchen sammeln . Ab nächste Woche geht das dann nicht mehr so einfach und flexibel *freufreu*


----------



## SteffiTycoon (4. November 2009)

Surfmoe schrieb:


> Wie weit hast dus denn? Ich dusch nie.. zieh mich nur um und so..


Guten Morgeeeen!

es sind mit dem Rad ca. 60 km zur Arbeit. Die Strecke ist nicht das Problem, aber da ich viel Schwitze, benötige ich eine Dusche. Außerdem müßte ich die Büroklamotten deponieren, da ich immer Anzug oder so was trage.
Ab und zu fahre ich zurück - dafür muß ich dann nur früh genug rauskommen. Wie geht's Deinem Bein? Besser?

@Honigblume: heißt es das, was ich glaube. Du hast nen Job?

Pünktchen sammeln ist heute nicht, weil heute mein Yoga-Tag ist. Aber morgen wieder (wobei ich heute nacht gemerkt habe, daß ne Stunde laufen meine Grenze derzeit ist grummel grummel)


----------



## Honigblume (4. November 2009)

Nein, den leider noch nicht. Aber ab nächste Woche mache ich einen Englischkurs, 4 Wochen in Vollzeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Polldi (4. November 2009)

Ich lebe auch noch-punktetechnisch kann ich leider nur ungeplant nicht viel beisteuern. 
Leider gibt's ja auch noch keine Punkte für die Umsetzung der unfaßbar unsäglichen (!!) neuen Erbschaftsteuer '09 in die Praxis.  Aber alles wird gut - irgendwann... Und dann gibt's auch wieder Punkte!!


----------



## Polldi (4. November 2009)

Ich hoffe sehr!!!! Fahre dann irgendwann in der Mittagszeit-werde gleich mein Tellerchen schön für viiiiel Sonne leer essen


----------



## radfee2000 (4. November 2009)

Also bei so viel Steuerrecht  (stöhn) musst du dir unbedingt am WE eine Radtour gönnen. 
Damit das Wetter mitspielt habe ich auch gerade brav meine Schokolade aufgegessen  
Würde auch gerne mal in die 11 aber der Umzug rückt immer näher, da muss ich erstmal 
die Generalstabsplanung abwarten. Habe im Moment das Gefühl, es geht gar nicht voran...


----------



## SteffiTycoon (5. November 2009)

Das habt Ihr toll gemacht mit den Tellern

Für Sonntag ist gutes Wetter angesagt. Bekommen wir eine gemeinsame Tour hin - vielleicht eine, die ja auch in den großen Generalplan passt?

Guten Start in den Tag, Steffi


----------



## Surfmoe (5. November 2009)

Bei ner Tour waere ich evtl. dabei. Muss mal sehen, was meine WE Planung macht.. aber Helm und Handschuhe nehm ich mit nach D


----------



## radfee2000 (6. November 2009)

Heute morgen fragte mich meine Kollegin grinsend , welcher Teufel  mich denn nun reiten würde, 
ausgerechnet JETZT im November mit dem Fahrrad ins Büro zu kommen. 

Da sag ich nur: Winterpokal - es wirkt schon!!! 

Ob´s am Sonntag klappt, weiss ich noch nicht. Fange heute mal an zu packen wie verrückt.

Surfmoe, was macht dein Bein? Wird es langsam besser?


----------



## Honigblume (6. November 2009)

Mädels, ich brauch noch mal Daumendrücker.... für nächsten Freitag... wieder ein Vorstellungsgespräch  und die Stelle wäre mal richtig geil   
Die wäre ab dem 1.1.10 daß hieße ich könnte sogar noch meinen Englisch Kurs fertig machen  

Die Honigblumen sind los 

Punkte hab ich ein paar auch gemacht heute, hab seit... seit Ewigkeiten mal wieder die Klicks dran gemacht, die sind schwerer als die Flats... naja.


----------



## Surfmoe (6. November 2009)

@radfee
Danke der Nachfrage.. wird langsam wieder.. tut zwar immer wenn ich denke es ist richtig gut mal wieder weh, aber insgesamt ists besser.. denke bin schon fast wieder 100% sporttauglich 

@Honigblume
Wird gemacht..


----------



## SteffiTycoon (7. November 2009)

Moin,

ich drücke auch die Daumen - Honigblume!

Wenn ich gerade so raus schaue, schüttet und stürmt es. Habe mich gerade dagegen entschieden, meinen Samstagseinkauf mit dem Rad zu machen. Beim MTB macht mir das nicht so viel, aber zum Friseur oder in den Supermarkt finde ich das nicht so schön.....

Hoffen wir mal, daß morgen etwas besser wird.

Viele Grüße
Steffi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SteffiTycoon (8. November 2009)

Hallo!

ohichärgermichso - der letzte Punkt gestern war wohl einer zu viel.
Wenn ich heute fahre - momentan komme ich kaum von der Couch hoch - also wenn ich fahre, dann rolle ich für mich nur eine kurze Runde aus.
Wünsche allen, die heute eine Tour machen viel Spaß und genießt die Sonne.

Viele Grüße
Steffi


----------



## Surfmoe (8. November 2009)

Ich bin was kränklich heute.. mal sehen, ob ich ne kleine Runde drehe oder so..


----------



## radfee2000 (8. November 2009)

Naaabend,
bin total platt vom Packen und Putzen, nun nimmt es aber langsam Formen an. Ich freue mich schon sehr  auf die neue Wohnung und meinen neuen Mitbewohner! Vielleicht noch zwei Wochen im Chaos, dann sollte es geschafft sein.
Aber ihr wart ja offensichtlich auch fleißig.  Sehr schön. Morgen gönne ich mir wieder einen Sonnenaufgangs-Ritt. 
Euch allen einen guten Start in die Woche.
Viele Grüße aus den 7 Kartonbergen...


----------



## SteffiTycoon (12. November 2009)

Halloooooo!

Ich möchte mich ab morgen für fast zwei Wochen in den Urlaub verabschieden. Nehme mein Rad mit und hoffe, der Wettergott schenkt mir ein paar Punkte. Liebe Grüße und allen viel Spaß beim Duathlon (radfee)

Steffi


----------



## Surfmoe (12. November 2009)

Viel Spaß Steffi.. und nicht überanstrengen...


----------



## Honigblume (13. November 2009)

Erhohl dich gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## radfee2000 (13. November 2009)

Sooo, wieder eine Woche geschafft! 

@Honigblume: 
Ich hoffe, du hattest einen erfolgreichen Tag! Habe dir auch die Daumen gedrückt... 
Wie ist der Englisch-Kurs denn so? Hast du nette Leute erwischt? 
Vielleicht öffnet dir dann ja das Zertifikat eine Tür

@Steffi: 
Wünsche dir einen schönen, erholsamen Urlaub! Wo geht's denn hin? - Für mich jedenfalls nicht zum Duathlon , 
mache morgen eher den Doppelsport zwischen Streichen und Packen
Wenn du wieder da bist, möchte ich wirklich gerne mal eine Runde in euren Hügeln fahren. 
Bestimmt schliesst sich noch die ein oder andere hier an ?!?  
...aber erstmal muss ich mit der Wohnung (und dem  November-Blues) klarkommen. 
Ich tauch mal wieder in der Arbeit ab...ciao


----------



## Honigblume (14. November 2009)

Wieder vielen Dank für die Daumendrücker 

Hmm, naja, wenigstens bin ich zum hospitieren eingeladen worden... zum Rest kann ich gar nicht mal viel sagen, das Gespräch lief, ja, äh, ich sag mal eigenartig.
Ich muß echt abwarten.

Englisch läuft gut  

Wünsch euch ein schönes We


----------



## Surfmoe (18. November 2009)

Maedellllsss. Spoooooooort


----------



## Gondu (18. November 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

nachdem ich lange Jahre nicht mehr geradelt bin habe ich mich entschlossen den Winter zu nutzen, meine abgeschlaffte Kondition auf Vordermann zu bringen. 

Vor ca. 1 Woche habe ich es geschafft mein Fahrrad aus dem Keller zu hieven und eine kleine Runde zu fahren. Und siehe da? Meine Beine hÃ¤ngen nur noch zur Zierde an meinem KÃ¶rper, Funktion gleich Null! Habe den Eindruck, dass nur âBergeâ um mich herum sind! 

Da ich momentan am Tag Ã¼berhaupt keine Zeit habe, hatte ich Ã¼berlegt mir einen Rollentrainer zuzulegen. KÃ¶nnt Ihr mir evtl. einen empfehlen, ohne das olle Hinterrad zu prÃ¤parieren (wegen MTB-Reifen)? Das Teil sollte nun mal nicht so laut sein, dass sich meine Nachbarn beschweren bzw. meine Kinder keinen Schlaf bekommen?

Vielen, vielen Dank.


----------



## SteffiTycoon (24. November 2009)

Hallo,

ich bin wieder da. Wow - das hat was - die Punkte nachträglich gesammelt aus dem Urlaub einzutragen. Muß aber auch sagen, daß ich im Sauerland richtig gutes Wetter erwischt habe - wir konnten viel fahren und hatten richtig wenig regen. Glück gehabt!

Viele Grüße
Steffi


----------



## Polldi (25. November 2009)

So-nochmal eine kurze Zwischenmeldung von mir:

Werde in absehbarer Zeit nicht zum Radeln kommen... 
Sondern mich mit 2-Punkte-Zertrümmer-Einheiten durch den Winterpokal schlängeln 
Sind gerade damit beschäftigt ein Haus zu entkernen, dessen Vorbewohner seit 1870 aber auch einfach gar nichts mehr entsorgt haben... 
Der Vorschlaghammer ist dafür nun mein neuer allerbester Freund - am Ende des Winters hab ich dann Oberarme wie Popey, brech' aber bei der ersten MTB-Runde qualvoll zusammen 
Denkt an mich beim Radeln!!


----------



## Surfmoe (25. November 2009)

Mich hat seit gestern eine Erkältung erwischt, bin erstmal zu Hause, morgen gehts nach D, mal sehen, ob ich zur Arbeit radel. Wollte am WE surfen gehen, da muss ich wieder fit sein.


----------



## Surfmoe (26. November 2009)

@Steffi

Danke, ist schon besser und konnte heute wieder mit dem Rad zur Arbeit "rollen" (wenn auch sehr langsam), denke morgen bin ich wieder halbwegs fit.. Diese Goji Beeren scheinen echt zu taugen.. oder die Erkaeltung will mich nur in Sicherheit wiegen und schlaegt morgen zurueck


----------



## Polldi (29. November 2009)

@Steffi: Danke! 

Immerhin gibt es Fortschritte!! Das Dauergeschacker lohnt sich wenigstens!!!
Und Ihr seid zu 'ner entspannten Runde mit anschließender Grillwurst eingeladen, sobald alles halbwegs fertiggestellt ist - als Entschädigung für's nicht Mitradeln können   
Ein super Trail führt fast bis auf die Terasse (die es noch nicht gibt...)


----------



## radfee2000 (4. Dezember 2009)

Hallo Mädels,
melde mich zurück aus 3 Wochen Arbeit pur und Offline-Dasein. Endlich sind alle Kartonberge und Möbel in die neue Wohnung geschleppt und das gröbste funktioniert . Die alte Wohnung ist aufgelöst und hat mir zum Abschluss noch ein unangehmes Andenken verpasst. Auf den letzten Metern ist mir eine Stahlplatte auf den Fuss geknallt . Der große Zeh ist mehrfach gebrochen und gequetscht. Jetzt bin ich hier erstmal mit Fußschiene und "Gehhilfen" unterwegs (hüpf, hüpf), meistens aber doch auf dem Sofa. Punktemäßig voll sch....! Wollte gerade wieder loslegen und das Wetter ist auch schön mild und trocken . Naja, das wird schon wieder... Ich könnte noch ein paar Punkte alternatives Karton- und Möbelschleppen anbieten. Finde ich aber irgendwie nicht richtig. Ist halt Arbeit und nicht Sport. Wie steht ihr dazu? 
Grüße aus dem Lazarett, Kristine


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Polldi (4. Dezember 2009)

Hallo Aua-Fuß Gute Besserung erstmal!!!! Ist ja super doof gelaufen!!!!
So: Schwitzen in Verbindung mit frischer Luft ist für mich definitiv eine Form von Sport 
Sogar eher als blöde Geräte im Studio in überhitzter miefiger Luft zu "bewegen". Das ist ja Schongang gegen Möbel von A nach B zu schleppen!
Mal davon ab, daß ich von den Mädels im Studio auch noch keins hab duschen sehen - "wir schwitzen doch gar nicht"! Ja nee, is klar! 
Außerdem gibts für stundenlange Plackerei ja auch nur 2 Punkte - und gar nix zu gewinnen. Solange einem danach die Energie für weiteren "Sport" fehlt, halte ich das vorher genau deswegen für welchen 
Wenn ich weiter, wie die Tage, 7 Stunden bis am Limit rackere und danach nur noch tot ins Bett falle, werde ich mir auch weiterhin brav meine 2 Punkte dafür aufschreiben - völlig ohne schlechtes Gewissen 
Ist ja alles nur Spaß 
Schöne Grüße aus dem sonnigen Hattingen, Silke


----------



## Surfmoe (4. Dezember 2009)

Autsch Radfee... gute Besserung und klar sind das Punkte. Alles was dich bewegt im Winter


----------



## Honigblume (4. Dezember 2009)

Gute Besserung Kristine !!!!!!

Wollte am Mittwoch eine Tour fahren, wurde dann jäh von einem Autofahrer gestoppt der mir die Vorfahrt genommen hat  zum Glück nicht touchiert aber ordentlich auf die Fr*** gelegt. Knie schaut gut aus und zu allem Überfluß habe ich es geschafft mit Schmackes entweder aufs Oberrohr oder auf den Vorbau zu knallen. Tat gut... auf dem Sattel kann ich gerade nicht sitzen, beim normalen hinsetzen muß ich auch aufpassen.


----------



## SteffiTycoon (4. Dezember 2009)

Uuuh! Ehrlich gesagt wundert es mich nicht, daß Ihr beide so vom Pech getroffen seid. So durcheinander und abwesend wie ich die letzten Tage war, scheint irgendwie was in der Luft gelegen zu haben. Aber erst einmal gute Besserung und ich finde, etwas "Sportliches" machen obwohl - radfee - Du Krücken hast eine richtig tolle Leistung

@honigblume: allein die Beschreibung zu lesen tut schon weh!

Also noch mal alles Gute - schont Euch, viele Grüße Steffi


----------



## Honigblume (8. Dezember 2009)

Es geht wieder aufwärts  Hab mich gestern getraut mich aufs Rad zu setzen und bis auf ein bißchen zwicken ging es gut. 

Was macht Dein Zeh Kristine?


----------



## Surfmoe (8. Dezember 2009)

Super.... 

Kinners, ich bin ab dem WE bis ins neue Jahr in D, also wenn das Wetter mitspielt und jemand Lust auf Biken hat.... memememeauchmit...


----------



## radfee2000 (8. Dezember 2009)

Vielen Dank für all die guten Wünsche ! 
Dir Michaela wünsche ich auch bald besseres Sitzen, ist ne üble Stelle für einen Bluterguss... 
Da kann man schon mal Sterne sehen! 
Wie lange geht dein Kurs eigentlich noch? Oder hat man dich schon abgeworben?!
Gut, dann werde ich auch mal die "Arbeits-Schweiss-Punkte" nachtragen. 
Dass im Studio einige Prinzessinnen nicht duschen, wundert mich wenig, die gehen dort wohl eher zum quatschen hin. Wenn die mal ne Matsche-Tour an der frischen Luft machen würden, hätten sie auch einen besseren Teint ... 
??? was ist denn memememe??? Oooch, ich würde auch so gerne fahren, traue mich aber nicht auf- und absteigen.
Liebe Grüße, Quasimodo


----------



## Surfmoe (8. Dezember 2009)

radfee2000 schrieb:


> ??? was ist denn memememe??? Oooch, ich würde auch so gerne fahren, traue mich aber nicht auf- und absteigen.
> Liebe Grüße, Quasimodo



Na meeee (as in english ich)  Ganz oft hinteereinander.. wie bei Bleaker von den Muppets.. macht ein cooles Geraeusch


----------



## Honigblume (8. Dezember 2009)

Quasimodo? Sind die Krücken zu kurz? SCNR  

Mein Kurs ist eigentlich zuende.... uneigentlich habe ich nächste Woche meinen Abschlußtest und werde bis dahin noch die ein oder andere Stunde zur Vorbereitung bei meinem Bildungsträger verbringen, bevor ich zuviel vergesse in den 10 freien Tagen. Eigentlich sollte mein Test auch morgen sein, naja. Ist wurscht und es passt alles 
Abgeworben wurde ich (leider) noch nicht, habe aber am Donnerstag einen Hospitationstag, auf den freue ich mich schon 

Hoffe, daß der Regen heute noch nachlässt... bissken fahren wollt ich heute schon noch. Herrje, ich hör mich an wie nen Mädchen was nicht nass werde will


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## radfee2000 (29. Juli 2010)

Hey, schön, dass lokal mal was geht. 
Ihr baut also oben ständig die Strecke um. 

Vielleicht komme ich zuschauen und ne Bratwurst essen 
Ansonsten fahre ich eher CC oder marathonmäßig bergauf. 
Downhill is nich soo mein Ding.

Diesjährig gesucht: 
QUEEN OF SAUERLAND 

apropos

@ Honigblume und Steffi Tycoon:
wie siehts mit Trainingsfahrten und weiteren Anmeldungen aus???


----------



## Honigblume (29. Juli 2010)

Trainingsfahrten... sieht an den nächsten WEs eher schlecht aus, außer natürlich 21.8. und 29.8. aber das sind ja auch keine Trainingsfahrten ;-) Sprich, ich fahr die Trophy Kurzstrecke nun doch mit.

Hab Montag frei, wollte da in der Elfringhauser Schweiz fahren. Du hast da nicht zufällig frei/ Urlaub um vormittags mit zu fahren?


----------



## radfee2000 (31. Juli 2010)

Freut mich zu hören, dass du die Trophy mitnimmst  Dann stehe ich nicht so alleine unter Männern am Start rum... Wickede scheint ja eher ne Schotter-Autobahn zu sein, das ist mir ne Woche nach den Grafschaft-Höhenmetern auch recht. An Wetter hatte ich schon noch ein paar Tage zu knacken, vielleicht auch wegen der Hitze, war aber trotzdem ein schönes Event, besonders wegen der netten Zuschauer mit Gartenschläuchen und sonstigen Wassergaben.
Urlaub habe ich leider erst ab 16.8. aber z.Zt fahre ich immer Di + Do ca. 2 Std ab ca. 18 Uhr, vielleicht passt es ja so. 
(Und natürlich Sa und So wie's gefällt.)

Gehst du eigentlich in Duisburg das 24h Rennen anschauen? 
Schick mir einfach kurzfristig ne pn oder sms, falls ein Tag passt. 
Würde mich freuen!


----------



## Honigblume (31. Juli 2010)

Selbstverfreilich bin ich in Duisburg zum gucken  und Fotos machen.

Nächsten Dienstag werd ich nicht fahren, werde mich von Montag erholen und am Donnerstag hab ich Spätdienst. Den 10.8. könnt ich ins Auge fassen. Wo wollst denn fahren? War jetzt schon länger nicht mehr in der Haard, hab soviel gefallen an der Hattinger Gegend gefunden.


----------



## Honigblume (18. Oktober 2010)

Ich war so frei und habe wieder ein Team angemeldet


----------



## SteffiTycoon (18. Oktober 2010)

Danke Honigblume! Habe mich gleich mal eingetragen!

Auf eine gute Wintersaison!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Honigblume (19. Oktober 2010)

Supi 

Auf daß wir diesen Winter auch mal zusammen biken


----------



## zwergnase65 (19. Oktober 2010)

Hey - ich bin dabei - egal was das Winterwetter uns dies Jahr bietet.  

Kette quer

zwergnase


----------



## Honigblume (19. Oktober 2010)

Willkommen in unserer Runde 

Ein Plätzchen haben wir noch.


----------



## radfee2000 (19. Oktober 2010)

Halli Hallo,

bin natürlich auch wieder dabei. Das Licht ist schon ans Rad gebaut, jetzt suche ich noch meinen Schneeanzug, dann kann es losgehen

musst mich nur noch freischalten,  scharr mit den hufen...


----------



## Honigblume (19. Oktober 2010)

Ist doch schon längst passiert 

Licht, jo, muß ich noch dran machen.

By the way, hast Du Lust und Zeit am Samstag zu fahren? Haard oder Hattingen oder...?


----------



## zwergnase65 (19. Oktober 2010)

Supi - Winterkleidung steht - Akkus Lampen voll - nur noch neue Reifen und es geht los.

Danke 

Hoffe wir haben mal Gelegenheit zusammen zu biken - würd mich riesig freuen.


----------



## Honigblume (2. November 2010)

Sagt mal Mädels....

was für Strecken fahrt ihr wenn es dunkel ist?
Bin vorhin gefahren, mit Lampe (Ixon von Bumm) und ich habe so wenig gesehen, daß ich fast an einer Bake kleben geblieben wäre. Dabei ist die Strecke eigentlich bekannt 
Gut, es nieselte dazu aber dennoch fand ich es erschreckend wie wenig man sieht.

Vielleicht reicht die Ixon auch nicht... was habt ihr für Lampen?


----------



## queenyrk (3. November 2010)

Hallo Mädels, 

Steffitycoon hat mir von euch berichtet und nun will ich auch mit machen!

Wäre schön, wenn ich den letzten Platz im Team ergattern könnte.

Ich bin aus Bochum und zu meinen Bike-Künsten würde ich sagen, dass ich ambitionierte Wenig-könnerin bin. Ich fahre aber trotzdem regelmäßig Rad. Denn nur Übung macht den Meister, oder wie man so sagt.

schöne Grüße

queenyrk


----------



## SteffiTycoon (3. November 2010)

Honigblume schrieb:


> Sagt mal Mädels....
> 
> was für Strecken fahrt ihr wenn es dunkel ist?


Ich fahre selten im Dunkeln. Wollte immer mal Nightriden, aber ....



Honigblume schrieb:


> Vielleicht reicht die Ixon auch nicht... was habt ihr für Lampen?


Ich hatte auch die Ixon - habe mir inziwschen die Ixon IQ speed zugelegt. Die Ixon war schon gut, aber die IQ ist richtig toll. Außerdem ist meine Ixon schnell kaputt gegangen. Es gibt mit Sicherheit noch hellere, für meine Belange genügt sie.


queenyrk schrieb:


> Wäre schön, wenn ich den letzten Platz im Team ergattern könnte.


Ich unterstütze das !

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Honigblume (3. November 2010)

Dann hopp flugs angemeldet 

Wegen dem Licht, daß die IQ ne gute Klasse besser sein soll hab ich gehört... wie lange hält denn der Akku/ Baterien?

Von wo aus dem Pott kommst du denn Steffi?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (4. November 2010)

Hm, ich hatte von Radfee die Anfrage bekommen wegen WP...hatte zugesagt...und wie läuft das nun weiter? Ich bin das erste Mal am Start


----------



## apoptygma (4. November 2010)

Ach ich seh grad, da dürfen nur 5? Ihr seid doch schon 5....ok, dann hat sich das wohl erledigt würd ich sagen...!


----------



## Honigblume (4. November 2010)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Ach ich seh grad, da dürfen nur 5? Ihr seid doch schon 5....ok, dann hat sich das wohl erledigt würd ich sagen...!



Ach mensch, radfee hat mir leider nichts davon gesagt :-(. Hatte dich im wp fred angesprochen ob du nicht möchtest, ist wohl übersehen worden :-(.


----------



## apoptygma (4. November 2010)

Honigblume schrieb:


> Ach mensch, radfee hat mir leider nichts davon gesagt :-(. Hatte dich im wp fred angesprochen ob du nicht möchtest, ist wohl übersehen worden :-(.



Na das weiss ich ja nicht, wo ich angesprochen werde  

Ich bekam ne PM von ihr, wo sie mich fragte und ich hab halt geantwortet, "jo gern" da ich ja auch gut Motivation gebrauchen kann, um ma wieder so auf mein Pensum anno August zu kommen ;-)

Nur wie das dann weiter laufen sollte, das wusste ich nicht, ich dachte, sie trägt mich dan wo ein....und wollte ansich heute mal nachgucken, wie das mit der Wertung so läuft 

Is ja nicht schlimm


----------



## zwergnase65 (5. November 2010)

Hallo Ihr Ladies ,

habe mich mit Honigblume ausgetauscht. Bin durch die Daumen-Op bis Mitte/Ende Januar MTB unfähig. 

Ich werde den Admin anschreiben, damit er mich von Eurem Winterpokal- Team in ein anderes Team ummeldet. 

Vorraussetzung - wir fahren trotzdem mal ab und an zusammen - ansonsten .

Wünsche Euch viel Erfolg und 

Gruß zwergnase65


----------



## radfee2000 (5. November 2010)

Wünsche guten Verlauf bzw. gute Besserung! 

Naja, aber besser im Winter ne OP als in der Saison, oder? 

Keine Angst, wir fahren bestimmt auch 2011 noch MTB, das ist mal gewiss! 
Also da gibts bestimmt noch Gelegenheiten für Touren. 
Melde dich, wenn du soweit bist.

Gruß, Kristine


----------



## SteffiTycoon (5. November 2010)

Honigblume schrieb:


> Wegen dem Licht, daß die IQ ne gute Klasse besser sein soll hab ich gehört... wie lange hält denn der Akku/ Baterien?


Habe gestern Abend mal einfach die voll geladene Lampe angemacht und nach drei Stunden war sie immer noch an.... (dann bin ich ins Bett gegangen )


Honigblume schrieb:


> Von wo aus dem Pott kommst du denn Steffi?


Aus Bochum - Von wo bis'n Du wech? (Ich will mal hier unserem Namen gerecht werden)

@Zwergnase
Weiterhin gute Besserung!!

Viele Grüße


----------



## apoptygma (5. November 2010)

So, auch wenn ich nicht ausm Pott bin, habe ich ja wohl per lustigem Tausch nen Platz in Eurem Team bekommen.

Die Umstellung scheint ja noch nicht möglich, aber das ist ja erstmal sekundär.

Zumindest sage ich für morgen meinen offiziellen Einstieg in den WP zu.

Aufgrund meiner zuvor recht angeschlagenen Gesamtverfassung werde ich allerdings vorerst indoor im Studio anfangen (Walken/Laufen/Kraft), habe für morgen schonmal min. 20 Minuten Laufband und ne Stunde Kraft eingeplant.

Meine Einheiten werden auch in der Trainingsverwaltung eingetragen, wie gehabt also....ich hoffe mal, das ich bald wieder so auf meine 10 Std Minimum die woche an Training komme. Mal sehen, wie es so wird.


----------



## apoptygma (6. November 2010)

So, mein erster Eintrag ist da....gleich mit komischen Doppeleintrag 

Getz müsste mich nur noch jemand frei schalten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Honigblume (6. November 2010)

Soeben geschehen


----------



## zwergnase65 (6. November 2010)

Honigblume schrieb:


> Soeben geschehen



  gutes Biken - wir hören uns - hoffe ich mal


----------



## apoptygma (6. November 2010)

Honigblume schrieb:


> Soeben geschehen



Super 

Ich mach mich nämlich getz noch Punkte sammeln beim Biken zum kleinen Einkauf


----------



## Honigblume (6. November 2010)

zwergnase65 schrieb:


> gutes Biken - wir hören uns - hoffe ich mal



Das will ich schwer hoffen 
Man kann mit der gegenseitigen Motivation für die Rennen nächstes Jahr nicht früh genug anfangen


----------



## radfee2000 (8. November 2010)

Honigblume schrieb:


> Man kann mit der gegenseitigen Motivation für die Rennen nächstes Jahr nicht früh genug anfangen


 
Wie??? , wir fahren nächstes Jahr doch wieder Rennen?!!!
 und dann noch im Plural  Das freut mich aber sehr 



Honigblume schrieb:


> Das will ich schwer hoffen


----------



## radfee2000 (8. November 2010)

Übrigens, bei der Nord-Süd-Achse unseres Teams bietet sich doch mal eine gemeinsame Tour an einem WE in der Elf an.

Wer hat Lust, wer hat Zeit, wer kennt gute Strecken?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Honigblume (8. November 2010)

Ich komm demnächst auch aus Bochum 

Tour in der Elf wäre toll, Strecken bin ich die ein oder andere schon gefahren überlasse aber das "guiden" gern anderen  
Lust ist auch auf jeden Fall vorhanden.

Hab mir übrigens bei dealextreme ne Lampe bestellt, auf die bin ich seeeeeehr gespannt. Damit dürfte selbst ich, als Nachblinde, im dunkeln was sehen.

Wegen der Rennen, die Kurzstrecken Trophy darf es gern wieder werden  vielleicht auch mit Hagen, wenn Saalhausen nächstes Jahr nen Marathon macht dann auch gern dort.


----------



## radfee2000 (8. November 2010)

JUHU, also Saisonstart am 30.04.2011 in Sundern


----------



## Honigblume (8. November 2010)

Jau 

Kennst du noch andere Termine?

Welches Rennen mich auch noch interessieren würde ist der Schinderhannes.


----------



## SteffiTycoon (9. November 2010)

Also 11 finde ich auch gut. Bisher bin ich dort nur mal eine Tour gefahren.
Nur leider zieht gerade bei mir ne Erkältung hoch - also muß ich wohl auf die nächsten Punkte verzichten.

Viele Grüße


----------



## radfee2000 (9. November 2010)

So'n Mist. Da wünsch ich gute Besserung!
Kurier dich gut aus, am Wochenende wirds eh nur regnen.
Da steht wohl eher Sauna und Schwimmen an.


----------



## Honigblume (10. November 2010)

Ich wünsch auch gute Besserung


----------



## apoptygma (10. November 2010)

Gute Besserung auch von mir.

Ich denk, das ich heute ma wieder nen paar Punkte beisteuern kann. Werd ma gucken das ich heute Abend mal 1-2 Std. raus komm, es soll ja gegen Abend aufhören zu regnen.


----------



## queenyrk (10. November 2010)

Am WE soll`s nur regnen?
Ich wollte doch Samstag Punkte machen...Menno.
Naja, ich hoffe mal der Wetterfrosch irrt.

Durch die Elf komme ich gern mit, kenne mich aber überhaupt nicht aus.

Zum Thema Beleuchtung:
Für unterwegs zum schnellen Einsatz habe ich die Led Lenser P7, ist klein, handlich und hat eine enorme Leuchtkaft. 200 Lumen waren es glaub ich.
Super Teil. Gibts auch mit extra Clip-Halter fürs Rad.

Steffitycoon: Gute Besserung!


----------



## radfee2000 (10. November 2010)

Keine Zeit für Langeweile im nächsten Jahr. 
Laut der Saalhausener Homepage sieht die Trophy 2011 so aus:

30.04.2011 Sundern Hagen, Megasports
14.05.2011 Saalhausen, Shark Attack Bike-Festival
16.07.2011 Wetter, Ruhrbike-2-/3-h-Rennen
20.08.2011 Grafschaft, Sauerlandmarathon
27.08.2011 Hagen, 2-/3-h-Rennen
11.09.2011 Wickede, Humpert Wildwald Marathon 
02.10.2011 Bruchhausen, Langenbergmarathon

Da fehlt dann nur noch Nordenau?!

Ausserdem, wem das nicht reicht : 
08.05.2011 CTF Haardbiker
22.05.2011 Schinderhannes
29.05.2011 Schotten Vulkan
03.09.2011 3-Täler-Marathon
etc. ...


----------



## Honigblume (11. November 2010)

*quietsch*

Ich hab quasi auf jede Tropy Webseite geschaut nur auf der Saalhausener nicht 

Kann schon mal ins Wunschbuch schreiben an welchen Wochenenden ich frei haben "muß", muß ja alles frühzeitig geplant sein.

Die CTF in der Haard muß natürlich auch sein.

Ganz nebenbei freu ich mich wenn meine Lampe bis Ende nächster Woche da ist  
Weiß gar nicht wieviel Lumen die IQ hat.... auf jeden Fall zu wenig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## radfee2000 (11. November 2010)

Ja, halt dir alles frei und nimm den 13.08. mit dazu, dann fahren wir nach Nordenau!

Ich komme im Dunkeln mit kleiner Lampe fast am besten zurecht. Brauche aber mehr Reflektoren. 
Hatte fast schon wieder einen Zusammenstoss mit einem Rindvieh, der sein Rot nicht beachtet hat. GRRRR
Am schlimmsten ist die Brille bei Regen im Gegenverkehr. Ein Kaleidoskop ist nichts dagegen


----------



## Honigblume (12. November 2010)

Mit Reflektoren bestücke ich mich auch immer, wenn ich mich fühle wie ein Weihnachtsbaum dann ist es genau richtig 

Wegen der Brille kann ich dir nur beipflichten.

3 Rennen im August, das könnte knapp werden mit dem frei bekommen, egal, muß irgendwie hinhauen *hehe*.

Meine Lampe hat übrigens Honk Kong verlassen


----------



## apoptygma (19. November 2010)

So Mädels, ich bin trainingsmässig wieder inner Spur.....was geht bei Euch so?

Komme grad von ner 2,5 stündigen Grundlagen-Tour wieder. Morgen werden es schätzungsweise nochmal 2,5-3,5 Std gebike gen Schwelm aufn Pumptrack. Sonntag Grundlagenlaufen und Kraft im Studio.

Ich gelobe also mächtig Punkte am WE


----------



## radfee2000 (19. November 2010)

Ich fall vom Hocker...da hab ich ja voll Stress am WE mein Pensum zu halten 

Freut mich für dich, dass du sportlich wieder gut klar kommst. 
Der WP ist also nicht nur für mich ne gute Motivation!

Wenigsten spielt das Wetter mit und ich kann mich im Märchenwald austoben. Allerdings steht bei Licht auch mal ne Wartung an. Das Radl ist noch vom letzen WE mit Tannennadeln paniert


----------



## Honigblume (20. November 2010)

Märchenwald?

Hatte die letzten Tage nur Spätdienst und habe entsprechend wenig Punkte geliefert.
Nun habe ich wieder Frühdienst (hoffe die Funzel kommt bald *hehe*) und im Dezember viiiiel frei da werde ich hoffentlich viel Zeit auf dem Rad verbringen


----------



## apoptygma (20. November 2010)

Na meine Motivation heisst eher Michael und ist mein 2er Partner in Duisburg. Schon allein, um da bestmöglich fit zu sein 

Aber ich merke schon sehr an den Werten der Grundlageneinheiten wie gestern, das ich ne Menge Federn gelassen habe. Von daher steig ich auch noch nicht in nen richtigen Plan im Moment ein sondern sportel ansich nach Gefühl, misch die Belastungen lustig durch, achte zwar auf meine 2 Tage Ruhetag die Woche aber sonst....

Der Dezember ist bei mir, bei gutem Wetter meist der Startschuss in "mehr", weil ich da viel frei habe und auch Weihnachten bei mir nix ansteht.


----------



## radfee2000 (20. November 2010)

Ja ja, die Fitness geht echt schnell flöten.. letzten Dezember hatte ich 4 Wochen Pause mit gebrochenem Zeh und Gips, 
danach hatte ich an leichten Anstiegen fast nen Kollaps.

Aber bleibt alle ganz locker, jeder der im Winter draussen bisken Frischluft schnappt und sich bewegt, tut sich was Gutes. 
Und ansonsten muss das Gefühl schon stimmen, soll ja auch Spass machen!

Also euch allen ein sonniges WE 

PS: Fee und andere Fabelwesen in der Haard = Märchenwald


----------



## queenyrk (28. November 2010)

@ Honigblume: Hast deine Funzel endlich und kannst uns berichten, ob du zufrieden bist? Empfehlenswert oder eher nicht?


----------



## apoptygma (28. November 2010)

Also meine is super, aber ich hab auch ne andere *hehe

So, nächste Woche gehts auch, brutal, mit dem Rad zur Arbeit. Zumindest morgn und Dienstag wohl auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## radfee2000 (28. November 2010)

Das finde ich sehr lobenswert  zumal hier für morgen Schnee angesagt ist. 
Mir ist allerdings die ganze Kleidungslogistik für Arbeitswege zu stressig. 
Da fahre ich lieber abends meine Runde so lang und schmutzig wie ich will 
(oder die Funzel mitmacht )
Werde diese Woche leider kürzer treten, da ich immer noch erkältet bin. 
Ausserdem haben mein Söhnchen und ich Sippenhaft nach dem Elternsprechtag 

Das soll euch aber nicht aufhalten, viel Spass und eine schöne Woche euch allen.


----------



## Honigblume (28. November 2010)

Lampe ist leider noch nicht da. Ist aber auch noch nicht überfällig.
Weiß nicht ob sie beim Zoll hängen geblieben ist und die mich erst anschreiben, sowas dauert bestimmt ein paar Tage.
Hoffe, das Warten auf 1400 Lumen lohnt sich ;-)

Mit dem Rad zur Arbeit wäre schon fein, mir wäre die Kleidungs- und Duschlogistik allerdings zu umständlich.

Jetzt die Woche arbeite ich nur einen Tag, hoffe so doch ein paar Punkte zusammen zu bekommen


----------



## apoptygma (28. November 2010)

Honigblume schrieb:


> Lampe ist leider noch nicht da. Ist aber auch noch nicht überfällig.
> Weiß nicht ob sie beim Zoll hängen geblieben ist und die mich erst anschreiben, sowas dauert bestimmt ein paar Tage.
> Hoffe, das Warten auf 1400 Lumen lohnt sich ;-)
> 
> ...



Ich hab nur 6 km zur Arbeit, die werden gemütlich gefahren, da gibts nix mit schwitzen . Hose Pulli und Schuhe innen Rucksack...feddich


----------



## Honigblume (29. November 2010)

Nur 6 km? Du Glückliche.

Mein kürzester Weg ohne Autobahn ist 16 km.
Was solls


----------



## apoptygma (29. November 2010)

Honigblume schrieb:


> Nur 6 km? Du Glückliche.
> 
> Mein kürzester Weg ohne Autobahn ist 16 km.
> Was solls



tolle trockene kaelte  war echt noch angenehm


----------



## Honigblume (29. November 2010)

Toll, daß es dir so zusagt 

War heute morgen schon begeistert, daß ich nicht kratzen musste


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (29. November 2010)

Honigblume schrieb:


> Toll, daß es dir so zusagt
> 
> War heute morgen schon begeistert, daß ich nicht kratzen musste



dafuer gibts doch so tolle matten fuer unter de wischer  

hier ist erkaeltungswelle inner bude,. dritte meldung inkl. chef. na das wird nen tag


----------



## Honigblume (29. November 2010)

Was ich früher nicht alles ausprobiert habe, damit die Karre nicht zu friert.

Überzeugt hat mich nichts.... 

Von daher geht kratzen dann am schnellsten 

Bei mir wollte die Tage auch nen Husten durch (schon wieder, hatte vor 5 Wochen erst einen, braucht kein Mensch), hab von meinen lieben Kollegen Umckaloabo bekommen, schmeckt scheußlich aber der Husten kam nicht durch


----------



## Honigblume (29. November 2010)

Toller Schnee 

Habe eben noch ne kleine Runde gedreht, war mehr als herrlich


----------



## gomes123 (1. Dezember 2010)

ich habe eine Frage, was es bedeiutet? ich lerne in meine Unterricht, aber ich kann nicht verstehen.
die Zeit vergeht
              lustig
           luslustigtig
       lusluslustigtigtig
               ...
 lusluslusluslustigtigtigtigtig


----------



## blutbuche (2. Dezember 2010)

aber sonst alles klar ??????


----------



## Honigblume (2. Dezember 2010)

Keine Trolle füttern ;-)

Btw. bin ich ein Milchbrötchen wenn ich bei -7° mich gerade mal ne halbe Stunde raus getraut habe?

Sollte mir vielleicht doch richtige Winterschuhe zum radeln anschaffen...


----------



## apoptygma (2. Dezember 2010)

Honigblume schrieb:


> Keine Trolle füttern ;-)
> 
> Btw. bin ich ein Milchbrötchen wenn ich bei -7° mich gerade mal ne halbe Stunde raus getraut habe?
> 
> Sollte mir vielleicht doch richtige Winterschuhe zum radeln anschaffen...



Also ich komme mit meinen Neos über den Schuhen locker hin bei den Temps. Mein Auto macht mir grad mehr Sorgen. Habs ma sicherheitshalber, weil auch der der Tank leer is, Richtung Tanke gezittert und geparkt, denn zum einen musste ich ihn mal anwerfen...die Batterie kämpfte schon ganz schön und zum anderen bin ich mit meinen alten Winterreifen nicht mehr wirklich gut unterwegs. Also muss ich mal schauen, das ich morgen nach der Arbeit mit nem Kanister los ziehe (hätte ich mal vorhin Geld mitgehabt, als ich die 300 den Berg raufgeeiert bin *grml)


----------



## Honigblume (9. Dezember 2010)

Lampe ist da, hab sie vorgestern bei der Post abgeholt, ist übrigens nicht im Zoll hängen geblieben.

Hab sie vorhin getestet und für gut befunden  kein Vergleich zu der "kleinen" Ixon IQ.


----------



## SteffiTycoon (11. Dezember 2010)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zur Lampe - damit kannste wirklich die Nacht zum Tage machen (lt. der Fotos).

Bzgl. der Winterschuhe will ich nie mehr von meinen Shimanos weg (MW 80). Durch Gore Tex sind die wind- und wasserdicht, bleiben schön warm und sind auch bei niedrigen Temperaturen mit ein paar Kniestrümpfen (derzeit gern mit energizern) super! (Also ich hab keinen Werbevertrag mit denen )

Mit den Überzieherli hab ich es auch probiert, aber die sind mir zu stressig, wenn ich laufen will oder so.

Und jetzt wollte ich doch mein Laufen vom Dienstag eintragen und da! Der Winterpokal funktioniert nicht! Sowas! Also eins im Sinn!

Schönes Wochenende Euch!


----------



## apoptygma (11. Dezember 2010)

Der Winterpokal hat Materialzuwachs bekommen 

Morgen wirds abgeholt.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4mate (11. Dezember 2010)

SteffiTycoon schrieb:


> Und jetzt wollte ich doch mein Laufen vom Dienstag eintragen und da! Der Winterpokal funktioniert nicht! Sowas!!


Betriebssystem Linux?


----------



## SteffiTycoon (11. Dezember 2010)

4mate schrieb:


> Betriebssystem Linux?



Nee Mac - hat bis vor einer Woche noch funktioniert


----------



## SteffiTycoon (12. Dezember 2010)

SteffiTycoon schrieb:


> Nee Mac - hat bis vor einer Woche noch funktioniert



Alles in Ordnung - ich kann wieder eintragen. Wenn ich jetzt noch viel trainieren würde ....


----------



## Honigblume (12. Februar 2011)

Der Umzug ist endlich vollbracht 

Als ich die Tage mal ein bißchen die Gegend erkundet habe waren schnell 500 HM auf dem Tacho, hier ist es doch um einiges hügeliger als in der alten Heimat.


----------



## radfee2000 (15. Februar 2011)

Manno, warum sagt denn keiner was??? 
Habe zufällig gesehen, dass die Anmeldung Sundern auf ist und schon sind fast 1000 Leute dabei! 
Also schnell geklickt, bin auch dabei , hoffentlich nicht wieder von gaaanz hinten.

Honey, wo wohnst du denn jetzt? In der 11? 
Wann darf ich dir meine kleine rote Rennmaus vorstellen?


----------



## Honigblume (16. Februar 2011)

Wenn ich das richtig gesehen habe, auf die Schnelle, bin ich trotz früher Anmeldung und früher Bezahlung im vorletzten Block.
Was solls, roll ich das Feld eben von hinten auf *lol* 

In der 11 wohne ich dann doch noch nicht, schade eigentlich, mit dem Auto dürften es knapp 15 Minuten bis dahin sein, bin noch auf der Suche nach einem Weg mit dem Rad dorthin.

Wann hast du denn mal Zeit, daß wir gemeinsam fahren können  ?


----------



## radfee2000 (16. Februar 2011)

Leider habe ich wie gehabt nur am Wochenende Zeit, der Ort oder die 
Strecke ist dafür egal , Frühlingswetter wäre auch nett

Ich hoffe, wir kommen in Sundern noch in deinen Block, es sind noch
paar Plätze frei  und Geld ist unterwegs...


----------



## radfee2000 (18. Februar 2011)

Jepp, es hat noch geklappt mit Block 8 
Habe diesmal Joni dabei, mal sehen, wie er sich so macht...

Mädels, wie sieht es mit einer Spazierfahrt aus? Hat eine an diesem
oder den nächsten Wochenenden mal Lust gemeinsam zu fahren???


----------



## SteffiTycoon (26. Februar 2011)

Grundsätzlich ja, wenn Ihr auch ab nächste Woche auf Malle seid! 

Im Ernst: sehr gern, wenn wir wieder da sind. Dann machen wir mal ne "Pottrunde".

Habe mir heute beim Radeln noch folgende Frage gestellt: Kann ich nicht auch Punkte für das Saubermachen meines Rades bekommen. Wenn ich mir richtig viel Zeit nehmen, bin ich da locker 30 Minuten mit beschäftigt. Und so ungern, wie ich das mache, finde ich, daß es ne Alterntive Sportart ist. Schönes WE


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (26. Februar 2011)

SteffiTycoon schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich ja, wenn Ihr auch ab nächste Woche auf Malle seid!
> 
> Im Ernst: sehr gern, wenn wir wieder da sind. Dann machen wir mal ne "Pottrunde".
> 
> Habe mir heute beim Radeln noch folgende Frage gestellt: Kann ich nicht auch Punkte für das Saubermachen meines Rades bekommen. Wenn ich mir richtig viel Zeit nehmen, bin ich da locker 30 Minuten mit beschäftigt. Und so ungern, wie ich das mache, finde ich, daß es ne Alterntive Sportart ist. Schönes WE




Ich bekomme meine Malle-Trainingslager-KM aufm RR leider nicht mehr mit innen Pokal hier  ich fliege erst Anfang April


----------



## Honigblume (27. Februar 2011)

Aber nur wenn ich meine ganze Karton- und Möbelschlepperei vom Umzug auch eintragen darf ;-)

Malle... mein Neid ist euch gewiss *g*.

Überlege gerade ob ich mich nicht mal ne halbe Stunde, Stunde bei dem Regen raus trauen soll, zu irgendwas müssen die Regensachen gut sein.


----------



## radfee2000 (8. April 2011)

Hallo Ihr Lieben,

Schnee und Regen sind schon fast vergessen, trotzdem dank an euch fürs Mitfahren im WP 
und Aufraffen gegen den "Winter-Schweinehund"...

Aktuell wollte ich euch nochmal nach einer gemeinsamen WE-Tour in der Elf fragen... 
Oder hat eine von euch sogar Lust zum Teststrecke fahren in Sundern?! 
Ich glaube am 16. u. 23.04. um 15 Uhr...

Würde mich über weibliche Begleitung total freuen!

Sonnige Grüße, K.


----------



## Honigblume (10. April 2011)

Schnee und Regen sind schon vergessen 

Hab mal meine Punkte mit dem letzten Jahr verglichen, gut das Doppelte gefahren! 

Gegen eine Tour in der Elf hab ich nichts einzuwenden, wollst denn unbedingt nach Sundern? Denn der 16. wäre toll für ne Tour in der Elf, am 23. geht bei mir leider nicht.


----------



## SteffiTycoon (15. April 2011)

Bei mir ist's genau anders - Samstag kann ich nicht, dafür dann Ostern.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Honigblume (14. Oktober 2011)

Mädels, wie siehts aus, alle wieder am Start  ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SteffiTycoon (14. Oktober 2011)

Ja sicher!

Ich bin dabei. Queenyrk ist diesmal aber nicht mehr dabei - also min. ein freier Platz!

LG


----------



## radfee2000 (17. Oktober 2011)

Hallo Mädels,

also ich hätte auch gern wieder ein Plätzchen im Club! 

(Auch wenn ich noch dabei bin das abrupte Saison-Ende zu verarbeiten )

Vielleicht hilft es ein wenig, schon mal den Skianzug klarzumachen ...
und diese Woche bei Decathlon zu shoppen (doppelte Punkte).

CU in the snow!


----------



## Honigblume (24. Oktober 2011)

Kann losgehen 

Hier gehts zum Winterpokal


----------



## apoptygma (24. Oktober 2011)

Bin dabei. Antrag ist hoffentlich schon eingegangen.



Honigblume schrieb:


> Kann losgehen
> 
> Hier gehts zum Winterpokal


----------



## SteffiTycoon (24. Oktober 2011)

Honigblume schrieb:


> Kann losgehen
> 
> Hier gehts zum Winterpokal


Habe auch einem Antrag gestellt - hoffe, ich hab die neue Seite richtig verstanden.


----------



## Honigblume (24. Oktober 2011)

Habe jetzt nur Steffis Antrag gesehen. Machste nochmal Apoptygma?


----------



## SteffiTycoon (5. November 2011)

Will gleich mal meckern: pünktlich zum Start des Winterpokals habe ich ne Entzündung im Zahn und muß Antibiotika nehmen. Nicht genug - ich darf auch noch in 14 Tagen zur OP. Wer weiß, wann ich dann mal wieder trainieren kann....

Da hilft auch nichts, daß so wunderbar die Sonne scheint! Ich hoffe, Euch geht's besser und Ihr seid schon in den Startlöchern!


----------



## Honigblume (5. November 2011)

Siehe Fred "Heute ist ein doofer Tag..."

Ich bin knatschig heute... habe mich so aufs biken gefreut...


----------



## Honigblume (9. November 2011)

Herzlich Willkommen an die Außenstelle München 

Ist Wencke verschollen? Hat wer was gehört?


----------



## tantemucki (9. November 2011)

Ja SUPER! Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Honigblume (11. November 2011)

Hat wer Lust und Zeit am Samstag oder am Sonntag auf eine Tour in der Haard oder der 11er Schweiz  ?


----------



## Honigblume (12. November 2011)

Herzlich Willkommen an die Außenstelle Pfalz


----------



## apoptygma (13. November 2011)

da habe ich wohl meine mails niht gelesen :-(, ok....ich wurde nun lieb von den Deisterfreunden aufgenommen 

LG


----------



## radfee2000 (14. November 2011)

Huhu,
ich krieg leider auch nix mehr mit ^^, die 3:50 hätte ich am Samstag jedoch rein zeitlich nicht geschafft, vielleicht das nächste mal
was heisst denn hier Leistungsdiagnostik? Tod bei Puls 250? Ist es jetzt amtlich...?


----------



## Honigblume (14. November 2011)

Hehe, bin mit dem Rad zur Haard und zurück (wobei ich zwischen Marl Sinsen und Wanne-Eickel etwas gemogelt habe), daher auch knapp 4 Stunden  leider blieb in der Haard keine Zeit für Trails oder Fahrtechnikübungen, hatte kein Licht dabei und bin auf den letzten (Licht)Drücker hier wieder rein.

Und LD... eine, in meinem Augen, etwas kuriose Methode fest zu stellen wie unfit man ist. Man bekommt einen Brustgurt der den Puls aufzeichnet, dann soll man 30 Minuten in der Ebene soviele Kilometer wie möglich fahren. 
Bis ich vom Gegenteil überzeugt bin halte ich es eben für kurios und auch ungenau weil ich meine hohen Pulsbereiche nur am Berg hinbekomme.
Mal auf das Ergebnis warten und dann mal schauen ob ich nicht noch ne "richtige" LD mache.


----------



## Trail-Bremse (18. November 2011)

Honigblume schrieb:


> Herzlich Willkommen an die Außenstelle Pfalz



Hallöle,
habe gerade gesehen dass ihr auch nen eigenen Thread habt 
Da will ich mich mal schnell vorstellen:
Ich heiße Brigitte, fahre Rennrad und MTB - allerdings bin ich technisch nicht so perfekt. Fahre lieber auf Strecke. 
In der Hinter-Pfalz wo ich wohne geht es ständig bergauf und bergab. Da gibts dann viele Höhenmeter - dazu wunderschöne Trails 
Die weniger schönen - sprich veblockten- die schieb ich dann einfach.
Da ich gerne lange Strecken fahre kann ich hoffentlich ein paar Pünktchen fürs Team beitragen 
Freu mich dass ich bei euch mitfahren darf und wünsch uns einen schönen Winter


----------



## Honigblume (3. Dezember 2011)

Du bist eine fleißige Punktesammlerin 

Habe mir jetzt wieder die Rolle aufgebaut, im Wohnzimmer.... und kann beim kurbeln schön XBox spielen.
Dieses WE sieht es sehr nach einem Indoor Sport Wochenende aus.


----------



## SteffiTycoon (4. Dezember 2011)

OP gut überstanden und gestern (laufender Weise) erste Mal wieder im Wald gewesen.

Ich werde wohl dieses Jahr mit der Rolle in den Keller verbannt - brrrr nicht daß ich da noch Windstopperklamotten anziehen muss. 

Ich die mich die letzten Jahre immer mit "the biggest loser" auf der Rolle motiviert - das lässt einen schon mal ne Runde länger strampeln. Bin schon ganz gespannt auf die neue Staffel.


----------



## Trail-Bremse (4. Dezember 2011)

Ich hab leider keine Rolle und muss mich immer total motivieren um bei jedem Wetter draußen zu sporteln. Heute war ich z. B. auf dem Weihnachtsmarkt in Weißenburg/Frankreich. Auf dem Hinweg wurde ich schon klatschnass, dann 2 Becher leckeren Glühwein und Heim lief es wie von selbst - nebst Rückenwind 
Wünsche euch eine schöne neue Woche!
Eure Pfälzer Außenstelle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Honigblume (5. Dezember 2011)

Hätte ich die Möglichkeit dazu wäre ich auch in den Keller gezogen mit der Rolle, nur der ist leider voll (braucht jemand Fahrrad Reifen  ?). Ist ja nur für 2-3 Monate.

Steffie, hörst du denn beim rollen den Fernseher? Ich habe letzten Winter oft DVDs geschaut die Untertitel haben, die Rolle summt für sowas einfach zu laut :-(. 
Habe mir am WE einen Funkkopfhörer gekauft, muß den jetzt nur noch auf der Rolle ausprobieren.


----------



## SteffiTycoon (9. Dezember 2011)

Naja - ich habe den Fernseher schon etwas lauter gestellt. Allerdings habe ich mir auch so einen Rollenreifen von Conti d'raufgemacht, mit ner Gummimatte unterlegt und und und. Ich ziehe also nicht nur in den Keller, weil ich muß, sondern weil ich dann auch entspannter Rollen kann. Oben mach ich mir zu viel Gedanken, ob das nicht zu laut ist für meine Nachbarn.

ABER: vorher muß ich noch den Keller aufräumen - es kann also sein, daß es etwas dauert bis die ersten Rolleneinträge kommen


----------



## Trail-Bremse (25. Dezember 2011)

Hallo Team,
wünsche euch allen ein frohes Fest!
Eure Pfälzer Außenstelle


----------



## Honigblume (25. Dezember 2011)

Wünsche auch allen Team Ladies (und alles anderen auch) ein schönes Weihnachtsfest


----------



## Honigblume (17. Januar 2012)

Ladies, seid ihr gut ins neue Jahr gekommen?

Was haltet ihr denn von einer gemeinsamen Tour demnächst, 11er Schweiz oder Haard oder sonst wo?

Ich muß echt mal wieder raus, nur Rolle nervt schon gewaltig (trotz der guten Ablenkung durch die XBox).


So nebenbei, welche Farbe fändet ihr schöner, purpurviolett oder verkehrsorange? Hab mal mit diversen Farben auf der Liteville Seite gespielt und bin da leider noch sehr unschlüssig.


----------



## radfee2000 (17. Januar 2012)

Huhu, ich war tatsächlich schon mal draussen, dieses Jahr 
Zweimal zu Fuß und einmal aufm Pferdchen. Ich hab sooo abgebaut, da war ich froh, dass mein Bike den NachHauseWeg noch kennt...
Ich schäme mich für meine unterirdische Trainingspause. Falls du mich trotz Warten am Berg noch mitnimmst... Lust hätte ich schon, aber wie immer nur am WE. Muss wohl noch ne ganze Menge Punkte aufholen, seufz

PS: Violett und Orange find ich beide gut, müssen aber richtig knallen. (Für den Rahmen?) Schwierig wird allerdings bei beiden die Trikot-Auswahl.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Honigblume (18. Januar 2012)

Na klar nehm ich dich mit 
WE ist auch kein Ding, dieses, übernächstes.... (dieses soll wohl wieder regnen *mpmf*, nicht daß ich keine Regensachen hätte aber bei Regen schon zu starten find ich etwas fies).

Violett scheidet dann doch aus, habe einen solchen Rahmen gesehen und zu einem MTB passt es irgendwie doch nicht, also bleibt Orange über  

Wegen der Trikots wird mir schon noch was einfallen, steige dann eben um auf weiß und schwarz und bei den Vereinssachen ist auch irgendwie Orange dabei 

Bevor es untergeht, die Anmeldung für Sundern beginnt am 29.01.


----------



## radfee2000 (18. Januar 2012)

Sundern, OH MEIN GOTT 

...ich hatte letztens schon den Alptraum, wir beide hätten bei einem Rennstart nur zugeguckt. Bin dann erschrocken aufgewacht, weil ich doch so  gerne mitgefahren wär...
Also da muss ich wirklich dringend das Training hochfahren, sonst bleibt der Spaß auf der Strecke. Wettervorhersage habe ich noch nicht beachtet, außer dass es wärmer wird. Am besten Freitag noch mal schauen, da ist die Vorhersage zuverlässiger.


----------



## SteffiTycoon (19. Januar 2012)

Grundsätzlich ne gute Idee. Wenn da nur nicht nen toller Husten im Wege wäre. Ich verfolge das mal hier, wofür Ihr Euch entscheidet, werde aber nicht mitfahren können. Liebe Grüße und schon mal viel Spaß


----------



## radfee2000 (19. Januar 2012)

Kurier dich ruhig noch aus, Steffi, der Wetterfrosch beschert uns Regen und nochmals Regen. Vor Mittwoch können wir eh nicht im Gelände fahren...

Aber am 28./29. wäre es eh viel besser, da ich kinderfrei bin 

Bis dahin laufe ich mich schon mal warm.
Liebe Grüße, K.


----------



## Honigblume (20. Januar 2012)

Radel ist auch wieder fit, neue Kette und doch neue Kassette und auch wieder mit heiler Speiche. 

Ich roll dann bis zum nächsten WE weiter in der Wohnung rum.... und zocke weiter....


----------



## SteffiTycoon (22. Januar 2012)

radfee2000 schrieb:


> Kurier dich ruhig noch aus, Steffi, der Wetterfrosch beschert uns Regen und nochmals Regen. Vor Mittwoch können wir eh nicht im Gelände fahren...
> 
> Aber am 28./29. wäre es eh viel besser, da ich kinderfrei bin
> 
> ...



Danke! Geht schon besser.

28. laufe ich in Duisburg die Winterlaufserie - da bin ich Sonntag bestimmt erst mal kaputt. 

Viele Grüße
Steffitycoon


----------



## Honigblume (27. Februar 2012)

Alle wieder gesund  ?

Mein Freund wird sich freuen wenn er heim kommt, denn die Rolle ist abgebaut. Sprich, ich habe beschlossen daß es nun Frühling wird 
Habe an dem Rollen Bike nun einen zweiten Straßenreifen montiert und bin gleich ne kleine Runde draußen gefahren, ein komisches Gefühl auf diesem Rad... bin nämlich auf dem schon seit knapp 2 Jahren nicht mehr draußen gefahren.

Fürs neue Bike habe ich mir schon was an Zubehör ausgesucht (Pedale, Flaschenhalter, Tacho zum tauschen...), jetzt muß das neue Rad nur noch eintrudeln, ich hoffe es ist in 4 Wochen hier  *ichfreumich*


----------



## radfee2000 (28. Februar 2012)

Bike-Zuwachs...wie schön, und so eine krasse Farbe! Junge oder Mädchen?

...und wann sehen wir uns um WALD???
Ich hoffe, meine Sch...-Erkältung ist am WE abgeklungen. Hust....


----------



## Honigblume (28. Februar 2012)

Eher ein Mädchen *g*.

Sag mal wann du kannst, ich arbeite diesen Monat, also März, GsD nur ein WE und habe Ende des Monats sogar mal ne Woche Urlaub, bin also recht flexibel 

Möchte dieses Jahr in Sundern die Möglichkeit wahrnehmen die Strecke vorher abzufahren, möchtest du auch hin?


----------



## radfee2000 (29. Februar 2012)

Sunder ist nicht nötig. Bin grad froh, wenn ichs in die Haard schaffe nach diesem schlappen Winter. Ich kann im Prinzip alle Wochenenden, lieber aber an den Sonntagen. Diesen Sonntag zum Beispiel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Honigblume (1. März 2012)

Am Sonntag ist mit Sicherheit was in Hagen los ;-) 
Immer am 1. Sonntag im Monat findet die Ladies Tour statt.


----------



## radfee2000 (6. März 2012)

Sorry, Hagen habe ich noch nicht auf die Reihe bekommen...
Dank großzügigem "Familienzuwachs" wird die Luft fürs Radeln nun wohl noch dünner  
Aber auch nächstes WE sieht sehr frühlingshaft aus. Da könnte es vielleicht was werden 

Am besten ist kurzfristig telefonieren, da ich am WE nicht mehr am PC hänge.
Wünsche allen eine schöne Woche!!!


----------



## Honigblume (6. März 2012)

Jau, machen wir es so.

Hat er denn auch wenigstens Räder mit in die Familie gebracht *hihi*?


----------



## radfee2000 (6. März 2012)

hmm, leider nicht, aber dafür ist abends lecker Essen fertig


----------



## Honigblume (6. März 2012)

Wenn er gut kochen kann dann habe ich ja vielleicht mal die Chance schneller zu sein als Du  scnr

Wollte heute eigentlich ne Runde drehen, bin aber wieder so müde heute... fürchte fast das wird nix mehr.


----------



## F.M.S. (15. Juni 2012)

Hallo zusammen!
Bin neu nach Schwelm Linderhausen gezogen und kenne mich hier nicht aus. Der Versuch vor der Haustüre zu starten endete alle 100 m auf einer neuen Asphaltstrecke. Suche Singeltrails und Forstautobahnen. Kondition ist wirklich im Keller, da ich lange pausieren musste. Bin für alle Vorschläge offen!
LG


----------



## laterra (15. Juni 2012)

Hey!

Du müsstest doch ganz gut zum Marscheider Wald kommen oder? Ansonsten kann ich in der Nähe von W-Vohwinkel noch das Waldgebiet um Küllenhahn empfehlen, da war ich neulich mal.

Für Touren kannst du auch mal hier gucken:
http://m.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.34328.html

Ist zwar ein bißchen frickelig ohne GPS Gerät, aber das muss man sich halt vor der Tour gut angucken, und ne Karte mitnehmen.

Gruezi


----------



## F.M.S. (15. Juni 2012)

Nabend!

Den Link habe ich sofort gespeichert, danke! Die Namen Marscheider Wald und Küllenhahn sind noch Böhmische Dörfer, aber ein Anfang.


----------



## Kwoon (16. Juni 2012)

Also ich würde zeitnah mal zu den Kalwes (Bochum) wollen. Bin die Abfahrt noch nie gefahren, es juckt jedoch ziemlich in den Fingern 
Hätte jemand Interesse? Oder andere Vorschläge, was das Freeriden angeht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## connewitz (19. Juni 2012)

hi kwoonah, nach kalwes will ich auch, war noch nie dort, werde wahrscheinlich diese woche und nächste dort sein, wenn du lust hast können wir da mal ne runde drehen.


----------



## Kwoon (19. Juni 2012)

Du kannst mir gerne Bescheid sagen Conne. Ich kann aber nur am Wochenende, oder Freitags.


----------



## connewitz (19. Juni 2012)

um so zeitiger um so besser, also freitag wenn es dir passt, bin sehr gespannt wie die strecke da ist


----------



## Honigblume (9. Oktober 2012)

*schubs*

Alle Mädels wieder am Start  ?


----------



## Kwoon (9. Oktober 2012)

Nach einer gewissen Pause - jau!


----------



## radfee2000 (9. Oktober 2012)

Hää, ich dachte die Pause fängt jetzt an ... 3 Wochen ... bis zum WP
Bin dabei! Geb mir diesen Winter auch mehr Mühe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SteffiTycoon (10. Oktober 2012)

Bin auch wieder dabei, auch wenn mein Schwerpunkt diesen Winter beim Laufen ist. LG Steffi


----------



## Trail-Bremse (11. Oktober 2012)

Ich bin dieses Jahr nicht dabei weil ich in einem heimatnahen Pfälzer Team starten werde.  
Wünsche euch eine gute Winterpokal-Zeit!


----------



## Honigblume (20. Oktober 2012)

Dann mal los Mädels


----------



## SteffiTycoon (28. Oktober 2012)

Und drin!


----------



## MisterCool (28. Oktober 2012)

Honigblume schrieb:


> Alle Mädels wieder am Start  ?



Das finde ich cool, die Jungs diskutieren über die Farben der Aufkleber auf den Felgen oder über die 20g leichtere Pedallen und die Mädels einfach über das Fahren/Rennen


----------



## zwergnase65 (28. Oktober 2012)

Ich bin dabei - null Gips dieses Jahr  - dann wollen wir mal - Punktesammeln für nen guten Zweck: Motivation


----------



## radfee2000 (28. Oktober 2012)

Hej Mädels, 
freue mich schon aufs gemeinsame Punkte-Sammeln!
Schade, dass nächste Woche noch nicht zählt...
Gehe grad 4x die Woche laufen, für meinen ersten "Lauf-Wettkampf", 
ich allerdings in Kategorie "Schnecke" 
Steffi, läufst du auch am 01.12. auch in Herdecke? 
... oder immer nur just for fun? Falls auch, wink mal, 
wenze an mir vorbeifliegst


----------



## SteffiTycoon (31. Oktober 2012)

Hi radFee,

ich bin gerade meilenweit davon entfernt, irgendwelche Rekorde zu brechen. Nach meiner üblichen Herbsterkältung fange ich erst gerade wieder an. Viel Spass morgen bei Deinem Lauf!


----------



## Honigblume (1. November 2012)

Kristine, hast du nen Link zu dem Rennen?
Wenn ich frei hab komm ich rum zum anfeuern 


Es ist noch ein Plätzchen im Team frei, wer will nochmal wer hat noch nicht?


----------



## 4mate (1. November 2012)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=10016047#post10016047


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zwergnase65 (3. November 2012)

Hallo Mädels,

ich weiss nicht, ob Ihr es schon wusstet  die Online-Anmeldung zur WWBT 2013 ist freigeschaltet.

http://www.radsport-westfalen-mitte.de/joomla/

Falls Interesse besteht - ich hab mich schon und so


----------



## Honigblume (3. November 2012)

Danke für die Info 
Man kann sich anmelden, muß man aber nicht, oder? 
Weiß nicht ob ich alle Termine wahr nehmen kann, daher lohnt sich für mich das Anmelden wohl eher nicht.


----------



## zwergnase65 (3. November 2012)

Huhu - nee - muss man nicht - aber vielleicht ist der ein oder andere Termin interessant für Euch. Es gibt auch schon diverse Aufstellung der CTF Termin 2013. Wenn da Interesse besteht - falls noch nicht bekannt - kann ich weiterleiten.

Thumbs up!


----------



## Honigblume (3. November 2012)

Oh ja, die brauch ich unbedingt, die CTF Termine für 2013 
Haard und Dortmund sind super Strecken!

Habe eben gesehen, daß die Dortmunder CTF mit dem Rennen am Alfsee kollidiert... schade, wäre gern in Dortmund gefahren.


----------



## zwergnase65 (3. November 2012)

Hätte ja gern das Bildchen genommen - aber so geht's a:


http://www.rad-club-buer.com/breitensport/ctf/ctf-termine-2013


----------



## Honigblume (3. November 2012)

Prima, danke


----------



## Honigblume (2. März 2013)

Mädels wo seid ihr  ?

Hoffe ich kann nächste Woche endlich wieder Punkte beisteuern, diese Infektserie muß ja irgendwann mal ein Ende haben.


----------



## zwergnase65 (2. März 2013)

Honigblume schrieb:


> Mädels wo seid ihr  ?
> 
> Hoffe ich kann nächste Woche endlich wieder Punkte beisteuern, diese Infektserie muß ja irgendwann mal ein Ende haben.


 Das wird aber auch Zeit 

Soviel Pech wie Du dieses Jahr schon Bazillus-technisch hattes - das reicht fürs ganze Jahr


----------



## Honigblume (2. März 2013)

Da heisst es immer, treibt Sport, schlaft genug, esst gesund (die drei Waffeln von der einen CTF zählen nicht *hihi*) und was ist... 

Bekommst Du morgen nicht eine schöne Auszeichnung für Deinen winterlichen Fleiß ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zwergnase65 (2. März 2013)

Jup - Wahnsinn - bikeausrüstung !!!!! (Ein Lämplein oder so) oder ein Outdoorpaket - keine Ahnung - zwei so Teilchen in ner Blisterpackung. Und ich glaub  - nee Tasse -   wie fast jedes Jahr. 

Hauptsache ich war Outdoor - und Waffeln - mhm -- mal sehen was die Kuchentheke morgen bietet


----------



## SteffiTycoon (3. März 2013)

Theoretisch bin ich auch noch da und hatte bis jetzt auch noch keinen Infekt. Aber praktisch habe ich morgen die zweite Kieferop innerhalb der letzten vier Wochen. Für mich geht's nur noch darum, überhaupt ins jährliche Trainingslager zu kommen. Meine Ansprüche für dieses Jahr liegen gerade ganz im Keller!


----------



## zwergnase65 (3. März 2013)

SteffiTycoon schrieb:


> Theoretisch bin ich auch noch da und hatte bis jetzt auch noch keinen Infekt. Aber praktisch habe ich morgen die zweite Kieferop innerhalb der letzten vier Wochen. Für mich geht's nur noch darum, überhaupt ins jährliche Trainingslager zu kommen. Meine Ansprüche für dieses Jahr liegen gerade ganz im Keller!



Hallo - oje - Zähne - Kiefer - Kopf - mein Beileid. Das ist schlimm - ich drücke mal die Daumen  der Aufwand bringt das gewünschte Ergebnis und die Schmerzen sind auszuhalten. Gute Besserung und das Jahr ist noch jung


----------



## Honigblume (5. März 2013)

Hast Du die OP gut überstanden Steffi?

Dann auch noch die zweite OP *weia*.
Wünsche gute Besserung


----------



## SteffiTycoon (6. März 2013)

Dank Euch für die Genesungswünsche. Ja habe die OP gut überstanden. Jetzt heißt Daumendrücken, dass es diesmal klappt.

Liebe Grüsse


----------



## Honigblume (7. März 2013)

Daumen sind selbstverständlich gedrückt 
Wie lang ist die Abheilzeit?

Ich war gestern das erste mal mit dem Renner richtig on Tour, das hat soooo irre viel Spaß gemacht, ich hätte mir schon eher einen Renner zulegen sollen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SteffiTycoon (8. März 2013)

Honigblume schrieb:


> Daumen sind selbstverständlich gedrückt
> Wie lang ist die Abheilzeit?


Danke
Mehr sag ich nicht mehr dazu, weil ich schon zu viele Rückschläge dabei erlitten. Ich hoffe nur noch, dass es diesmal klappt.



> Ich war gestern das erste mal mit dem Renner richtig on Tour, das hat soooo irre viel Spaß gemacht, ich hätte mir schon eher einen Renner zulegen sollen


Jaaaa - das kann ich nur zu gut verstehen. Ich habe vorher auch nie verstanden, wie man auf so dünnen Reifen, die ja dann auch bestimmt total schnell platt sind, immer auf Strassen, in einer schönen Abgaswolke und mit bösen Blicken der MTBler so viel Spass haben kann. Und dann kam mein erstes Trainingslager auf Malle.....
Pass nur bloß auf, ich habe im letzten Jahr mit einem MTB bestimmt keine 100km gemacht.


----------



## Honigblume (17. März 2013)

War heute Grundlagenmäßig mit dem Mountie unterwegs, bei diesem doch herrlichen Wetter hätte ich glatt mit dem Renner fahren können 

Ich möchte dauerhaftes Renner-Fahr-Wetter


----------



## zwergnase65 (17. März 2013)

Juhu, bin dafür und unterstütze Deinen Antrag


----------



## Lateralus (26. März 2013)

Tach Mädels, will gar nicht stören, aber tummeln sich hier auch Bikerinnen aus Dortmund? Und dazu noch welche, die gerne entspannte Touren S0/1 fahren und prinzipiell meine Frau mal mitnehmen würden (falls Sie sich doch mal dazu überreden lässt, sich diesbezüglich nicht nur auf mich zu konzentrieren!)? Gerne auch per PM, dann spamme ich hier nicht Euren Thread voll. Danke.


----------



## Honigblume (28. März 2013)

Aus Dortmund ist keine vom WP Team, aber aus Bochum ;-)


Steffi, was macht Deine Genesung?


----------



## SteffiTycoon (1. April 2013)

Habe echt Glück gehabt. Bin gestern wieder gekommen und konnte zwei Wochen fast durchradeln. Alles in gebremsten Tempo, aber das ist egal. Vorsichtig optimistisch würde ich sagen. Immerhin sind gute 700km dabei rausgekommen.

Außerdem habe ich die restlichen Kilos im Gepäck mit Sonne aufgefüllt. Ich hoffe, es hält für die nächsten Tage.

LG


----------



## Honigblume (2. April 2013)

Warst auf Mallorca?


----------



## SteffiTycoon (2. April 2013)

Yepp - bin so froh, dass es geklappt hat. Und so traurig, wieder hier zu sein. LG


----------



## Honigblume (17. Oktober 2013)

Liebe Mädels, wie siehts aus? Erstreiten wir diesen Winter wieder ordentlich Punkte für den WP und sperren den Schweinhund im Kohlenkeller ein?


----------



## zwergnase65 (17. Oktober 2013)

Hallo Michaela - Aber sowas von - mache im mom etwas langsam - hab noch immer Schulter von dem Baumschupsen - aber bin dabei 

VG
Petra


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Honigblume (18. Oktober 2013)

Team ist auch schon angemeldet, der altbekannte Name "Die Mädels aus dem Pott".


----------



## SteffiTycoon (19. Oktober 2013)

Hallöchen,

Ich bin diesmal nicht dabei - habe mit ein paar Mädels ein anderes Team aufgemacht, weil wir zusammen trainieren. Nicht hier - also braucht Ihr die Konkurrenz um den Sieg nicht zu fürchten *g*.
Viel Spass im Winter!

Steffi


----------



## radfee2000 (21. Oktober 2013)

Naaa guuut, wenn du so lieb fragst, dann will ich mich mal vom Sofa aufraffen... hab mich ja im Sommer geschont


----------

